# Tips for the British Finals 2009!!!



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Long way out I know, another 11 weeks or so but no harm in having a few predictions?

With the addition of the heavyweight class this year it is going to be a great show, U80`s right thru to SHW`s are always good classes to watch as a spectator.

I guess the obvious is Shaun Tavernier, must be virtually nailed on to win the LHW class.. The U100`s and SHW`s are gonna be a mix up with people favouring different bodybuilders, and will be much harder to predict. Not sure about the U80`s TBH... If Duane Creese does it again I think he looks a good bet after being prepped by Neil Hill last year, looked very good but was never gonna beat James!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

IM deffo banking on Zack to win the SHW class, he is coming on nicely at the moment, and deffo wants it this year so i dont think anyone will touch him in his class. Especially with his new coach


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> IM deffo banking on Zack to win the SHW class, he is coming on nicely at the moment, and deffo wants it this year so i dont think anyone will touch him in his class. Especially with his new coach


Nice to see he wants it this year does that mean all the other years he didnt try we better watch out then. The thing is he has to do the diet and he has to stand on stage not his coach so thats wait and see the man that gets it right on the two days will win. I think that will be me:tongue: :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Tough at the top, Stu Core for my money as I am Biased!

Alvin looked awesome at the Bodypower Expo and much improved from the brits even...

Zac would be hard to beat pealed, and Daz has won this class and came second last year.

Sean T also looked awesome at the Expo, and he is putting in some serious ground work on the PR front like the 2007/8 winners of Procards

One thing is for sure, it's is going to be a first class show!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Daz or Stu as they have journals on UKM :thumb:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard massoom butt is doin the u90kg class?? if so he could push shaun t, in the u100kg class, luke gonna be right up there with haroldas probably leading the way but who knows!! in the SHW i think Alvin will do it again unless zack comes in shredded!! alvin was lookin huge at the expo and i think will be drastically improved from the arnold, he got nice lines an mass too. but if zack turns up in nick its game over for absolutely everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

For the LHW its a Shaun Tavernier win all the way,but if massoom butt enters under 90kg class,u never know. Well i will win (I Hope lol)the one of the Inters either Under 90kg or Over 90kg,lol. Daz for the SHW.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love these threads....lol

the way i see it at the moment....

in this class all the main guys are being prepped by new people this year so all should come in a little different than before one thing is for sure if they don't bring something new to the stage be that size, shape or condition then they will fall by the wayside.....by this i mean...

Daz is always shredded but needs better shape

Zack is huge but needs better condition

Stuart has shape and size but needs to improve on his condition

Alvin has shape and size but like Stuart needs to up his game condition wise

one thing is for sure it will be a great battle.....(non of what i have said above is meant as an insult to any of the guys just my honest observations)

i have to say even if Masoom steps onstage i really cannot see him beating an on form Sean T....

as for the Heavies i hear Jordan Jones is looking the dogs b0llox this year i also think Barny is stepping up a class another person to watch out for.....

i will have to go with Duane creese for the u80kg

u70kg is a tough one i hear Wade Stafford will be in this class if he nails it then he will be tough to beat.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to add that in my opinion Zee will win the o55kg class and the overall


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

zaks got alot of pressure really too what with neil and his guys taking the prize 2 years running, he would look fantastic pealed though he has no reason to want to carry and access water/fat at that size

will a super heavy take the pro card this year.........? may the best man win!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

luke nicholls for the u-100's


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welllllllllllllll i think Jamie (aka MagicT) has a pretty decent chance in the classics, if he sorts his posing and smashes his condition i believe he will come out of the finals pretty happy!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a fan of Zack and would like to see him come in on the money, but I'm not sure his physiology lends itself to getting really peeled. Not meant in any dramatic way but he's at the rounded full muscle bellies end of the scale, with wide joints and I don't know that he can shed those extra pounds to get the dry shredded look too easily and keep his full and thick look at the same time.

My money is on Stu and Daz, who both carry the size but can still get close to, or on the grainy look.

Good luck to all though.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol, these threads always turn into a massive debate and always a "what if he is shredded" and "what if he is bigger" sort of thing.

I'll be surprised if Shaun T doesnt win his class if he nails his condition. I think he has pretty much a perfect physique. Then again I dont know too much about the other competitors in his class.

As for the Super Heavies, what a great class this will be again. 4 top bodybuilders in Daz, Alvin, Stu and Zac. I hope they all nail there condition (especially Zac as he has struggled in the past) as if they do it will be just great entertainment. Each one bringing something different.

Daz is a monster and always in condition. Added more mass compared to last year and im sure will turn up shredded. Im a big fan of Stuarts physique. Love the small waist and huge arms. A physiqe I aspire to and aim towards. Zac last year was a mass monster. I havent seen any pics of him since last year so if anyone has any please post. Ive seen a few pics of Alvin and I think has a good overall package. Cant comment too much more on him.

For the winner of the heavies I would love to see Daz or Stu take it. Not just because they both post on here but each imo have very different physiques that I admire. I also hope the winner of the heavies takes the overall but will be tough if Shaun T wins his class. Will be a great posedown.

Either way I wish everyone who is competing there the best of luck. Never been to the nationals before and cant wait to see the Super Heavies along with everyone else. Also cant wait to see everyone from here there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't forget Gary sheldermines brother big and ripped could be a big threat to the big four....

also Alex Gergiev(sp) the ex IFBB Pro who won the Port Talbot show last year then forgot to step onstage with the big boys is apparently doing the Super Heavies at the Port Talbot show this year then on to the finals for one last show he could be in the mix on the day.....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> don't forget Gary sheldermines brother big and ripped could be a big threat to the big four....
> 
> also Alex Gergiev(sp) the ex IFBB Pro who won the Port Talbot show last year then forgot to step onstage with the big boys is apparently doing the Super Heavies at the Port Talbot show this year then on to the finals for one last show he could be in the mix on the day.....


Another 2 guys to add to the mix. I admit I dont know about these but just means an even better show.

Cant wait


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Daz is obviously gonna come in with an amazing package. He'll almost certainly be ripped to the bone and will likely out-mass everyone else. He does have a lot of hype surrounding him now though, what with all the appearances he's making with MT, while we haven't seen or heard from the other guys as much. The only thing that lets him down, which he can't control, is the wide midsection due to such overdeveloped obliques. This results in a less pleasing shape IMO, which he may get pulled up on. He also suffers from distension after taking in a lot of carbs from what I've seen. He is hugely committed though and would thoroughly deserve it if he did win.

Zack has a more pleasing shape and a lot of mass, but the conditioning is a hue factor. He is working with Neil Hill, so has a very good chance of dialling it in, but it's a case of I'll believe it when I see it I suppose. Would love to see him take the class though.

Haven't seen too much of Stuart on-stage. From what I have seen he has a very pleasing shape, but somehow lacks the wow factor of Zack and Daz.

Alvin took it last year, so will obviously be gunning for the class and the overall this year.

It's a tough one and I wouldn't like to make a prediction tbh, partly because the guys post on here and it wouldn't be fair. But then again who the fcuk knows. Anyone's opinion at this stage is largely pointless as we have no idea what each competitor is going to bring on the day/s. It really could be anyone tbh, just like the Olympia this year. There really isn't a favourite.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I was gonna mention that James Shelmerdine looked very good at the north west this year and he has already qualified..he is one big fella...he could do well at the final


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Zack has a more pleasing shape than Daz?

From which side?

You been viewing from above where you can see Daz's bald spot or something??


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

its going to be a great class so much talent id hate to be the judge

ill pop down alecks in the week try get some pics if he lets me


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

reckon itll be in the super heavies stu, daz, and alvin- met and spoke to alvin about three weeks ago ( exceptoinally nice guy i have to add) he was the biggest guy i have to say in the flesh i have met- and in off season condition was pretty peeled- yes doesnt mean anything at this stage but in terms of confidence alvin was brimming with it and he one it last year ( albeit some would say controversially) which shows he can do it

alvin 1st

stu 2nd

daz 3rd

well we shall see


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any recent pics of people like Alvin and Zac who dont post on here? I know it doesnt mean much now but will give people an idea who dont know much about them to see what they are like


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Zack has a more pleasing shape than Daz?
> 
> From which side?
> 
> You been viewing from above where you can see Daz's bald spot or something??


i have to agree with AlasTTTair on the shape side of things mate Zack has a smaller waist than Daz with wider shoulders he has no real weak point other than his condition which just happens to be Daz's strong point....but in saying this i think Zack has beaten Daz once (2006) and Daz has beaten zack twice (2007/8) plus Daz is an ex British Champ so it is for Zack to prove he can beat Daz not the other way round


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> I was gonna mention that James Shelmerdine looked very good at the north west this year and he has already qualified..he is one big fella...he could do well at the final


This guy looked a big boy, he was 101kg i read so will most likely drop to heavys.. A major threat in that class I would guess.

On a side note, cant see Alex Gerogiev hanging with these boys.


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Isnt Zack, Alex Georgiev both doing the Welsh this year? That should be interesting


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

What a finel its going to be this year, cant wait. For me im going to say sean t for the overall. I would like to see stuart win the shw.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Long way out I know, another 11 weeks or so but no harm in having a few predictions?


Tupperwear

Carpet Carrying

Rag tops

Bum bags

Clown pants

Crys of "Keep it tight"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wyllis100 said:


> Isnt Zack, Alex Georgiev both doing the Welsh this year? That should be interesting


yes they are...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I was talking this morning to Neil and he agreed with me that this years finals really are going to be legendary. I trained with Duane on yesterday and today and he is coming in very nicely indeed.

I am not going to comment on any placings, all I can do is make sure the guys I am working with all come in shape, its as simple as that.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> all I can do is make sure the guys I am working with all come in shape, its as simple as that.
> 
> J


As a coach this is all we can do James the rest is up to the judges mate


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know if he's got enough size to mix it with the likes of Daz, Zach and the rest of them but i seen Alex 2 weeks ago and he was shredded then!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have heard he is giving it one last push before he retires for good although i can't see what he gets from winning any show after being a Pro?? why not apply for his pro card again and compete against the pro's?? lets hope this year if he gets his invite to the finals he turns up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fcuk the predictions

Im going to have more fun winding up Pscarb, James L and Harold by telling them when I see them about that the others guys clients are looking really good.



They will all say 'oh good glad to hear that' but really they'll be thinking ' :cursing: :cursing:fcuking blackman:cursing: :cursing: '

:lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Tom! 

Dean Lesiak is going to be a definite contender this year, he's .. what was it Tom ... looking really good!! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk the predictions
> 
> Im going to have more fun winding up Pscarb, James L and Harold by telling them when I see them about that the others guys clients are looking really good.
> 
> ...


that's OK Tom me Harold and James all know we don't have to listen to our bald fat friend just humour you


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Here's a few I got of James Shelmerdine at the North West...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

And another...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He looks really good, love the shape of his quads.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Zack will win this year, I'd put money on it!  :lol:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We did laugh yesterday when Neil suggested to me that we decide it by a 'pre' pre-judging fight in TGI's the night before on the friday.

Be great comedy seeing two dwarfs fighting, albeit one ugly and one good looking one!!

By the way if anyone fancies TGI's the night before I am booking a table for around 8.30 lets just hope they have enough jelly and ice cream for the food fight that will ensue after.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will referee the fight James 

I am up for the meal on Friday night buddy jenny cannot make the trip up this year so i will be the sad one on my Jones... 

i do think that the Super heavies will be the class to watch i have no interests in the class so can watch with no bias....my interest will be in the junior and inter classes this year.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ That guy looks fcuking amazing!



defdaz said:


> Zack will win this year, I'd put money on it!  :lol:


I'd personally love Zack to win. I've been routing for him the last couple of years, but I've got a feeling that Daz will take the class. I'm just assuming that Zack won't be in shape, even though there's every chance he will be.

A shredded Zack Khan will be hard to contend with, but we shall see...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i will referee the fight James
> 
> I am up for the meal on Friday night buddy jenny cannot make the trip up this year so i will be the sad one on my Jones...
> 
> i do think that the Super heavies will be the class to watch i have no interests in the class so can watch with no bias....my interest will be in the junior and inter classes this year.....


What clients you got competing there this year Paul?

I know you got Jordan in the Juniors who i think will do very well. I couldnt think who you had in the inters?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Gumball said:


> And another...


Is James in the 100kg (heavies)?

Good condition, Lets see how his genetics balance up against a strong line up? Looks really good, but you can never really guage someone properly unless standing amongst other athletes..This will be fun!! :bounce:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

James Shelmerdine looks very good. Great legs.

I am not sure if this is just him as havent noticed it before but on the rear double biceps shot you can see his gut at the front! I am not sure if a lot of people are like this but stood out at me quite a lot!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> James Shelmerdine looks very good. Great legs.
> 
> I am not sure if this is just him as havent noticed it before but on the rear double biceps shot you can see his gut at the front! I am not sure if a lot of people are like this but stood out at me quite a lot!


This is normally the case with most guys but to be fair to him I caught that shot just as he was relaxing out of it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> What clients you got competing there this year Paul?
> 
> I know you got Jordan in the Juniors who i think will do very well. I couldnt think who you had in the inters?


yes i have Jordan who has qualified i have 3 guys (1 junior, 2 inters) who are yet to qualify i will give names out once they have qualified don't want to jinx things...  no Mr's or women in the UKBFF this year which is a nice change means i can enjoy these classes without worry 



BARNY said:


> Is James in the 100kg (heavies)?
> 
> Good condition, Lets see how his genetics balance up against a strong line up? Looks really good, but you can never really guage someone properly unless standing amongst other athletes..This will be fun!! :bounce:


this is very true Barny and something i said last year about Horaldas and no one would listen, we have a lot of great guys in the UK who all look excellent stood on their own the real trick is to look as unbelievable when your in a high class line up......hope you are good mate and the prep is going well?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yes i have Jordan who has qualified i have 3 guys (1 junior, 2 inters) who are yet to qualify i will give names out once they have qualified don't want to jinx things...  no Mr's or women in the UKBFF this year which is a nice change means i can enjoy these classes without worry
> 
> this is very true Barny and something i said last year about Horaldas and no one would listen, we have a lot of great guys in the UK who all look excellent stood on their own the real trick is to look as unbelievable when your in a high class line up......hope you are good mate and the prep is going well?


Hi Paul,

Hope you and your crew are well and healthy!

Prep as far as i can tell so far is on target, steady progress...All new territory for me this year. My diet daily cals at moment were my off season cals for last year lol! No longer need to starve myself, instead i can stay full and burn fat far more efficiently. Switching from keto to carbs back to keto keeping cals pretty high for me. Josie is my coach and diet guru this year..She is very good at keeping me motivated and focused. So with her behind me, its been the best year yet!

Take care dude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to hear mate your physique has changed over the years for the better i have no doubt you will be there once again mixing it up.....look forward to catching up buddy


----------

